# CYCLONE COASTER Xmas Parade in Laguna Niguel Christmas Parade - Dec 10th



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 23, 2011)

*Saturday December 10th 2011 - 10am until around noon*

* CYCLONE COASTER T-Shirts are REQUIRED to be in this parade *- CYCLONE COASTER  is entry # 81 this year for the 2011 Laguna Niguel Christmas Parade - This years theme is "MAGICAL HOLIDAYS" & we encourage decorating your bicycles for this parade & all events - Magic Johnson is the 2011 Laguna Niguel Christmas Parade Grand Marshal -

*CYCLONE COASTER will meet up around 9:45am park @ TGI Fridays on the corner of Crown Valley Parkway & Greenfield *( see mapquest link on our website )  & CYCLONE COASTER  will start going down towards the Christmas Parade Staging area @ 10am - Parking in the TGI Fridays parking lot is not a problem but you can also park in the surrounding neigborhoods & find us in the staging area @ the corner of Crown Valley Parkway & Moulton  which is where the parade starts

*CYCLONE COASTER T-Shirts are required for ALL Parades & they are available on the day of the event if you email us @ cyclone.coaster@yahoo.com to get one BEFORE the event so I am sure to have one for you - thank you *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 24, 2011)

*Decorate your rides for the parade*

The Laguna Niguel Christmas Parade on Saturday December 10th is a day time parade so decorate accordingly ---

Here is a picture of the Belmont Shores Xmas Parade bicycles that we ran last year - For those in the area we might have a "in" into that Xmas parade which will be the day before our CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride on SATURDAY December 3rd 2011 - parade starts @ 6pm & ends @ 9pm -- please contact Bernard @ lindyhop07@yahoo.com for details & directions of where to meet up -- ride vintage --


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 30, 2011)

*Parades getting close*

Lets start a head count for the Xmas Parade in Laguna Niguel on December 10th -- Parade starts @ 10am - we are Parade entry #81 -- details & directions at www.cyclonecoaster.com -- ride vintage


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 30, 2011)

*We're ready just relacing a Monark front for Mel..*

One of the wheels I got was a but off, so I'm relacing it, otherwise ready to go, or glow.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 5, 2011)

*Christmas parade this saturday*

THIS SATURDAY is the Laguna Niguel 2011 Christmas Parade - Grand Marshal is Magic Johnson -- 10am to around noon - followed by lunch at Knowlwoods for burgers up on Greenfield & Crown Valley Parkway - ride vintage


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 8, 2011)

*Looks like a sunny day for the Xmas Parade*

Weather is looking good with a sunny forecast & NO RAIN for the Laguna Niguel Christmas parade -* it should be nice out with sun & 70+ degree weather* - California December - we'll see everyone @ the parade - CYCLONE COASTER is entry # 81 this year *- parade starts @ 10am THIS SATURDAY*


----------



## jwm (Dec 9, 2011)

Well, it's a little late, but I'll throw in a couple of heads for the count- Mary and I will be there.
 We're going to bring our bicycles, too!

JWM


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 9, 2011)

I just decked the bike with boughs of holly.

Fa,La,La,La,La,      La, La, La, La,

   So, I'll be there!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 10, 2011)

*See everyone around 10am TODAY*

Parade is in a few hours & as usual I am doing the finishing touches on the bicycle of the day -- should be fun -- there is a Bagel & coffee place right in the parking lot of TGI Fridays where we meet -- the skies are clear -- should be a great day for the 2011 Laguna Niguel Christmas Parade -- Ride Vintage


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 11, 2011)

*Great turnout & weather*

*Around 40 of us made it to the parade* - thanks again to all for joining us -* Mark posted loads pictures on theCabe under the " General Discussion about old bicycles "
  category* -- happy holidays everyone - *we'll see you on the next CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride on January 1st* - ride vintage


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 31, 2011)

*Pasadena and LBC Cyclone  Ride tomorrow*

We'll see you tomorrow.
Hope make it to the Pasadena ride tomorrow morning.


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 31, 2011)

Pasadena ride sunday morning??? just a heads up or you will be the only one there since the Rose Parade will be on monday morning...


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 31, 2011)

*Rose parade on monday morning!!!! Thanks!!!!*

woa!!! Thanks Dave, just looked it- see you Monday and tomorrow for our Sunday ride!


----------

